# on its way



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

to all of you who donated its on its way finally. to whom ever sent me the email call me out to my face!!!!! i know it took a while but it was not easy. thanks to everyone for making this possiable!!!!!!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Good deal!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you Jeff !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Jeff!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> to whom ever sent me the email call me out to my face!!!!!


Jeff, PM me and tell me more....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

To all you who don't know.........................................too bad.... LOL


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

You da man Jeff, thanks for taking the lead in this.


----------

